# Pictures of you rabbits pens/runs/hutches?



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

I grew up with two outdoor rabbits, who had full access to the garden during the day and were shut away at night. After about five years of peace, a fox managed to break into the hutch and killed both of them. It was very heartbreaking, I was only 10 at the time. A few years later we bought a lovely baby bunny and kept him indoors... No companion for him as we were uneducated, but looking back he was -always- around us and constantly being interacted with so I hope he wasn't too lonely. Unfortunately there was something neurologically wrong, and he went from seizures to paralysis and he was put to sleep before he turned 1. 

No more rabbits after that. However, I'm very keen to adopt a pair from the local rescue centre some time this year, but I've got a lot of preparation to do! I don't even own a hutch yet.

I have a wooden shed I'd like to convert, but I'm not sure what sort of set up would be appropriate and I'm looking for some ideas. Any advice or photos of your own set ups would be very helpful and much appreciated!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my set up ..



















And some of inside























































We live here


----------



## WispaLoudly (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, what a gorgeous setup!! That's amazing. You have some very lucky (and beautiful!) rabbits. 

I think I'm definitely going to add some low shelves like that. Do they need any sort of heater in there in the winter or do they keep themselves warm by snuggling together under some hay?


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you xxx

There is no heater but I do put plenty oh straw covered with hay in there, tho, to be honest, even when its at the very very coldest we've had, they are usually just sitting in the run part!!

They have access thru a cat flap 24/7 into the secure run 
but I do shut the wire cage run off every night :thumbup1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is Munchkin Manor...

The whole thing - they have access via a dog flap 24/7 into the covered run (modeled by Darwin), but only have the door open with access to the "patio" during the day.









The narrow end of the covered run (modelled by Darwin and Mclaren)









The wider end of the covered run. The top bit is for the guinea pigs - they have a cat flap to get to it.









Left side inside









Right side inside









Guinea pig hutches

















This is what I hoped would be the litter area, didnt really work lol.









Patio area - no sandpit now, they didnt really want to play in it, and it got all wet and yucky.









I have a mesh/net interior door for the summer and a perspex door for the winter. I also have perspex panels to put up on the narrow end of the run to create a sheltered run area


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sheds make the best homes.

Here's my Wendy house


----------

